# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Dr. Mehmet Oz (U.S. Senate, R-PA)

## Brian4Liberty

Dr. Oz is running for U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania.




> Today, Americas heartbeat is in a code red in need of a defibrillator to shock it back to life.
> 
> Many of us feel like were in the adjacent operating room, armed with insights and already scrubbed up but reluctant to leave our quiet, serene setting for the chaos next door. But for me, stepping into the political arena is the right thing to do.
> 
> In our time of need, we want to be surrounded by people of action more than armchair intellectuals, because a great surgeon never censors ideas and never shuts off the light that shines on our wounds, which is what happened while our nation battled the pandemic. 
> 
> Witnessing our nations failings of Covid, I learned that when you mix politics and medicine, you get politics instead of solutions. Thats why I am running for United States Senateto help fix the problems and to help us all heal.
> 
> I spent my formative years preparing for a lifetime of challenging surgeries. This comes with the emotional fortitude to soothe the anxious looks of trusting relatives seeking safety for their loved ones that are being wheeled into the operating theatre. I expected my days to be measured by countless people saved, broken hearts repaired, and personal satisfaction earned in the quest to give people a second chance.
> ...

----------


## familydog

Notice how this carpetbagging scum never once mentions Pennsylvania on his WHY I'M RUNNING page.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Notice how this carpetbagging scum never once mentions Pennsylvania on his WHY I'M RUNNING page.


Did he live somewhere else before running? Who is he running against? Are there better options?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

He mentions Pennsylvania in his bio...




> Dr. Oz has never shied away from telling his patients and audience that you are the key to solving many of your problems. He’s taking his message of empowerment, personal responsibility, and freedom with him to campaign for the U.S. Senate to represent the people of Pennsylvania. Dr. Oz has seen first hand the goal of the liberal elites and establishment – to make your life decisions for you – and cancel you if you disagree.
> 
> Pennsylvania has seen the consequences of this failed leadership. Policies out of Washington take away your ability to earn a living, walk safely down the street at night, and leave the future of your family less certain than it ever has been before. Feckless leadership in Congress means we have representatives who are more afraid of being “cancelled” and more interested in winning re-election than bravely challenging orthodoxy. That’s exactly why Dr. Oz is running – to return power to you.
> ...
> https://doctoroz.com/bio/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

He went to school in Pennsylvania:




> In 1986, he obtained MD and MBA degrees from the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine[21] and Penn's Wharton School, respectively.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Seat is open due to retirement of Sen. Pat Toomey.




> On November 30, 2021, Oz declared that he would run in the 2022 U.S. Senate election in Pennsylvania as a Republican to succeed incumbent Republican U.S. Senator Pat Toomey, who is retiring.

----------


## familydog

> Did he live somewhere else before running?


Seriously? He was born in Ohio. He lives in New Jersey and works in New York. In no genuine way can he be considered a Pennsylvanian. I don't care where he went to school. 




> Who is he running against? Are there better options?


A bunch of no names. That's who he is running against. However, most of them are actual Pennsylvanians.




> He mentions Pennsylvania in his bio...


Yippee? Hurray? The only thing he can say about Pennsylvania is that it has seen the consequences of failed leadership? Whoopdie do. He couldn't name any county outside of Philly and its suburbs. He couldn't name a single river or natural landmark. 

I understand that most people don't care about their States or their homeland or their roots. That's the nature of our nationalistic country. Blood and soil is meaningless to most. But it ain't to me. I will vote for the woke socialist Fetterman over this filth. At least Fetterman is a Pennsylvanian.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Seriously? He was born in Ohio. He lives in New Jersey and works in New York. In no genuine way can he be considered a Pennsylvanian. I don't care where he went to school. 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of no names. That's who he is running against. However, most of them are actual Pennsylvanians.
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee? Hurray? The only thing he can say about Pennsylvania is that it has seen the consequences of failed leadership? Whoopdie do. He couldn't name any county outside of Philly and its suburbs. He couldn't name a single river or natural landmark. 
> ...


You seem to have very strong feelings about him. Do you know him? Is there anything we should know about him other than being a carpet bagger?

----------


## familydog

> You seem to have very strong feelings about him. Do you know him?


No, I don't. I also don't know Ron Paul, but that didn't stop me from having extraordinarily strong positive feelings towards him as a person. 




> Is there anything we should know about him other than being a carpet bagger?


The fact that you have to ask just shows us what a $#@!ty job he has done at presenting his case. Perhaps if he laid off the generic platitudes and fired his Jeb Bush-style consultants, he could do a better job at conveying his vision.

----------


## Invisible Man

> Seriously? He was born in Ohio. He lives in New Jersey and works in New York. In no genuine way can he be considered a Pennsylvanian. I don't care where he went to school.


If you don't care where he went to school, then why do you care where he was born, where he works, or where he lives?

What a strange thing to care about.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...The fact that you have to ask just shows us what a $#@!ty job he has done at presenting his case. Perhaps if he laid off the generic platitudes and fired his Jeb Bush-style consultants, he could do a better job at conveying his vision.





> He couldn't name any county outside of Philly and its suburbs. He couldn't name a single river or natural landmark.


Sounded like you knew things about him we wouldn't know. 

I can read his issues page. If you had some unpublished insight it would be helpful. What Jeb Bush consultants?

His opposition to Covid hysteria and Fauci is his biggest issue right now. I would call that a positive. Doctors have a history of being more rational and reasoned when they are in Congress. Would he be more like a Dr. Paul than your average Republican?

The other issues may be standard, but is he sincere?




> President Biden’s reckless spending has led to inflation – increasing the price of everything from gas to groceries. His shutdowns and failed economic policies have disrupted our supply chains. And his reluctance to fully confront China and support energy independence has left us in a weak position. Dr. Oz believes that restoring America’s economy begins by focusing on the problems we face here at home – and reversing Biden’s failed agenda.


Sounds good, but would he vote against every bloated budget and spending bill?

And if as a local, you have a better candidate (other than a “woke socialist”) that is trustworthy, that would be good to know.

----------


## familydog

> If you don't care where he went to school, then why do you care where he was born, where he works, or where he lives?
> 
> What a strange thing to care about.


I find it equally strange that it is unimportant to you that the guy running to REPRESENT your State has little (if any) tangible connection to it.

----------


## dannno

I would take a libertarian anti-mandate politician who lives in Venezuela/China/Russia/Germany over any of our establishment politicians, any day..

----------


## dannno

> I find it equally strange that it is unimportant to you that the guy running to REPRESENT your State has little (if any) tangible connection to it.


It is important. Just not as important as whether they support freedom or not.

----------


## familydog

> If you had some unpublished insight it would be helpful.


I know what I don't see. I see nothing that indicates to me that he would actually represent me or my fellow Pennsylvanians in the US Senate. 




> What Jeb Bush consultants?


I clearly said Jeb Bush-style consultants. If you spent any time reading his generic "I'm going to bridge the divide between the left and the right" garbage platitudes, you would know who advises him. 




> His opposition to Covid hysteria and Fauci is his biggest issue right now. I would call that a positive. Doctors have a history of being more rational and reasoned when they are in Congress. Would he be more like a Dr. Paul than your average Republican?


Um, no. He wouldn't be. NOTHING prior to this year would ever give you that impression. Where was he last spring denouncing Faucism, the lockdowns and mask mandates? I guess he was too busy demanding red flag laws to care.




> The other issues may be standard, but is he sincere?


Was Jeb Bush sincere?

Sounds good, but would he vote against every bloated budget and spending bill?




> And if as a local, you have a better candidate (other than a “woke socialist”) that is trustworthy, that would be good to know.


The PA GOP is wretched and failed to field any good candidate. They own this. The one reasonably decent one dropped out due to scandal.

----------


## familydog

> It is important. Just not as important as whether they support freedom or not.


Imagine thinking Dr. Oz supports freedom.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I doubt Dr. OZ even knows the first thing about being conservatism.

----------


## Swordsmyth

@Brian4Liberty



*Republican Senate candidate Dr. Oz supports transgender surgeries for kids, occult practices*

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/re...ult-practices/


*Dr. Oz Is a Republican Manchurian Candidate for the Architects of The Great Reset*


https://thelibertydaily.com/dr-oz-is...e-great-reset/

----------


## fisharmor

Dr Oz refuses to answer when life begins:



We already had an MD in Virginia with messed up abortion positions.
If he's running just on Covid extremism then he should answer other policy questions with "I'm only running to fight COVID extremism" and let the people of Pennsylvania decide if that's enough to send him to Washington.
At least that would be an answer.

----------


## fisharmor

> NOTHING prior to this year would ever give you that impression. Where was he last spring denouncing Faucism, the lockdowns and mask mandates?


Maybe he was sitting next to DeSantis and watching him is when he realized the pendulum has swung so far to the left he could capitalize on it politically.

I don't trust any of these $#@!s.  Just a bunch of hyenas taking advantage of an obvious opportunity.  I have as much respect for them as I have for the guy who molests the passed out broad at a college party.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Maybe he was sitting next to DeSantis and watching him is when he realized the pendulum has swung so far to the left he could capitalize on it politically.
> 
> I don't trust any of these $#@!s.  Just a bunch of hyenas taking advantage of an obvious opportunity.  I have as much respect for them as I have for the guy who molests the passed out broad at a college party.


What I remember since the beginning was Dr. Oz talking about Covid similar to Dr. Ron Paul. Oz talked about staying active, getting exercise, getting sun, boosting your immune system with supplements like vitamin D and Zinc. IIRC, he supported the Zelenko Protocol, which included Hydroxychloroquine. He was crucified by the pharma establishment and various leftists for those positions. He opposed school closures.

Leftists today are still attacking him for those positions.

Where he really stands on other issues is what we need to know. History tells us that the majority of politicians don’t do what they say once they get elected. Is exhibiting “rebellious” positions in the past an indicator of what he would do in Congress?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> A bunch of no names. That's who he is running against. However, most of them are actual Pennsylvanians.
> ...


Which is how we always get celebrities and the ultra wealthy as candidates. Everyone else is a “no name”, or has powerful backers behind the scenes. It looks like Bill Kristol’s choice in that primary race dropped out.

----------


## familydog

> *What I remember since the beginning was Dr. Oz talking about Covid similar to Dr. Ron Paul.* Oz talked about staying active, getting exercise, getting sun, boosting your immune system with supplements like vitamin D and Zinc. IIRC, he supported the Zelenko Protocol, which included Hydroxychloroquine. He was crucified by the pharma establishment and various leftists for those positions. He opposed school closures.
> 
> Leftists today are still attacking him for those positions.
> 
> Where he really stands on other issues is what we need to know. History tells us that the majority of politicians don’t do what they say once they get elected. Is exhibiting “rebellious” positions in the past an indicator of what he would do in Congress?


Hm, okay. Let's ask some basic questions to someone who wants to represent Pennsylvanians in the US Senate. 

-Did he speak out on Wolf's lockdowns? 
-What was his opinion on Wolf and his tranny sidekick's nursing home policies at the time?
-Did he support the PA GOP's efforts in suing Wolf to find out his process for determining which businesses were essential and which ones weren't?
-What was his opinion on the two constitutional amendments that curbed the PA governor's powers during an emergency?
-What was his opinion on the voting changes that occurred in 2018?
-What is his opinion on the PA GOP's voting law that Wolf recently vetoed?
-Does he support the PA GOP's efforts to put a constitutional amendment on the ballot that would require voter ID?
-What was his opinion on Wolf's school mask mandate that was in effect for months before being struck down by the PA Supreme Court?
-Would he support Pennsylvania having a heartbeat bill similar to Texas or any other similar abortion ban if Roe is overturned?

Should I keep going? Can *HE* answer any of these questions let alone you?

----------


## familydog

> Which is how we always get celebrities and the ultra wealthy as candidates. Everyone else is a “no name”, or has powerful backers behind the scenes. It looks like Bill Kristol’s choice in that primary race dropped out.


My only hope is that Sean Gale gets some name recognition and is better than Oz.

Or Scott Perry joins the race. That would be the best case scenario.

----------


## familydog

> Maybe he was sitting next to DeSantis and watching him is when he realized the pendulum has swung so far to the left he could capitalize on it politically.
> 
> I don't trust any of these $#@!s.  Just a bunch of hyenas taking advantage of an obvious opportunity.  I have as much respect for them as I have for the guy who molests the passed out broad at a college party.


Dr. Oz might be the best example that I have ever seen of a fraud. Mitt Romney might be more genuine than this guy.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> ...
> 
> His opposition to Covid hysteria and Fauci is his biggest issue right now. I would call that a positive...


This section was surprisingly similar to Dr. Rand Paul, even _much more clear and radical?_:




> Covid-19 became an excuse for government and elite thinkers who controlled the means of communication, especially social media and our major news agencies, to suspend debate. Dissenting opinions from leading scholars, even Nobel Laureates, were cancelled and ridiculed so their ideas could not be disseminated. Doctors were forbidden from prescribing legal medications for the first time in our nation’s history. I tried to fund clinical trials to re-purpose an already widely used drug for possible benefits against Covid-19, but they were banned. Instead, government mandated policies that caused unnecessary suffering.
> 
> The American public was patronized and misled instead of empowered. We were told to docilely lock down and let those in charge take care of the rest.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

It may be worth mentioning that his main competition on the Republican side is David McCormick, who actually would be Jeb Bush.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It may be worth mentioning that his main competition on the Republican side is David McCormick, who actually would be Jeb Bush.


Mehmet Oz is worse.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I don't think Jesus Christ is available to run for Senate in PA this year.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Mehmet Oz is worse.


I strongly doubt it

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My only hope is that Sean Gale gets some name recognition and is better than Oz.
> 
> Or Scott Perry joins the race. That would be the best case scenario.





> It may be worth mentioning that his main competition on the Republican side is David McCormick, who actually would be Jeb Bush.


Well, it looks like we have a new front runner. McCormick is a neocon Bushie hedge fund manager with connections to everything globalist establishment. And the ironic part is that some of the Teocons and ignorant Trump supporters are being sucked into his pseudo-Trump talking points and are promoting him. Neocons don't need to help when they can fool the low information voters.




> David McCormick, the private equity titan who is trying to purchase a GOP Senate nomination in Pennsylvania while slapping an “America First” sticker on his Glenn Youngkin-like sweater vest, just won his first straw poll on Saturday Jan. 28.
> ...
> https://www.worldtribune.com/who-is-...eeps-clothing/

----------


## jmdrake

The continued COVID hysteria is the greatest threat to freedom in this generation.  Having another doctor in the Senate to help Rand Paul stare down Fauci is a plus.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Jeff Bartos has some of the support of PA state establishment and might be a 3rd option. I think Club for Growth was running ads for him and he won a lot of straw polls. I doubt he's any good but McCormick clearly isn't.

PA State Committee is going to vote tomorrow. They may endorse but if they do it'll probably be Bartos or McCormick. Doubt they'd go with Oz based on the result of straw polls.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I strongly doubt it


Your opinion confirms mine.
But there was ample evidence I am correct before you said that.

----------


## familydog

> Well, it looks like we have a new front runner. McCormick is a neocon Bushie hedge fund manager with connections to everything globalist establishment. And the ironic part is that some of the Teocons and ignorant Trump supporters are being sucked into his pseudo-Trump talking points and are promoting him. Neocons don't need to help when they can fool the low information voters.


What is Oz's vision for foreign policy? He loves Israel and he is a China hawk. That's all he has told us.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What is Oz's vision for foreign policy? He loves Israel and he is a China hawk. That's all he has told us.


They may be, but what do you know about McCormick?

----------


## familydog

> They may be, but what do you know about McCormick?


I know that both he and Oz are neocon globalist scum.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Why is this still in Liberty Campaigns?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Mehmet Oz:
Political neophyte, running on whatever he think will get him elected now

David McCormick:
Long history of being globalist establishment type, Jeb Bush supporter

Jeff Bartos:
Favored by local establishment (won most straw polls) and seems generally fiscally conservative, loves bitcoin

Carla Sands:
Struggling campaign, plays up being a Trumper

Kathy Barnette:
Polling in the top 2-3, has moderate local establishment support, black conservative identity

None of these seem particularly good. McCormick is likely the worst of the worst, Oz will blow with the wind but might be able to partner with Rand on some stuff.

Bartos and Barnette seem more like typical conservative-ish Republicans which might be most tolerable to RPF members. I've seen Sean Gale mentioned too but I don't think he has a shot at all.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Mehmet Oz:
> Political neophyte, running on whatever he think will get him elected now


That's the most ridiculous understatement I have seen in a long, long time.
He has globalist connections coming out his nose and espouses some of their worst ideas openly, what he will do after fooling people with his few good positions is a frightening thought.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> That's the most ridiculous understatement I have seen in a long, long time.
> He has globalist connections coming out his nose and espouses some of their worst ideas openly, what he will do after fooling people with his few good positions is a frightening thought.


You just described 2016 Trump.

Who do you suggest? The brainless sycophant Sands?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That's the most ridiculous understatement I have seen in a long, long time.
> He has globalist connections coming out his nose and espouses some of their worst ideas openly, what he will do after fooling people with his few good positions is a frightening thought.


So who is the lesser of evils in the primary?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You just described 2016 Trump.
> 
> Who do you suggest? The brainless sycophant Sands?


I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.
But he did not hold positions as bad as Oz.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So who is the lesser of evils in the primary?


I don't live there and don't know much about the candidates.
Based on A-N's descriptions I would say that Sands, Bartos, or Barnette are all worth looking into for those who live there.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Mehmet Oz:
> Political neophyte, running on whatever he think will get him elected now
> 
> David McCormick:
> Long history of being globalist establishment type, Jeb Bush supporter
> 
> Jeff Bartos:
> Favored by local establishment (won most straw polls) and seems generally fiscally conservative, loves bitcoin
> 
> ...


"seems generally fiscally conservative, loves bitcoin"

Hmmm. Bartos sounds good so far...

I'd support anyone who would pledge to vote "no" on every spending bill (and "no" on just about everything for that matter).

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> "seems generally fiscally conservative, loves bitcoin"
> 
> Hmmm. Bartos sounds good so far...
> 
> I'd support anyone who would pledge to vote "no" on every spending bill (and "no" on just about everything for that matter).


Reading more, he has a track record of donating to Democrats in the past, donated to Marco Rubio in 2016. Might be a deal-breaker for many...

Don't think there's any good candidates in this race that have a shot

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Reading more, he has a track record of donating to Democrats in the past, donated to Marco Rubio in 2016. Might be a deal-breaker for many...
> 
> Don't think there's any good candidates in this race that have a shot


Yep. Deal breaker. Next?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Kathy Barnette:
> Polling in the top 2-3, has moderate local establishment support, black conservative identity
> 
> None of these seem particularly good. McCormick is likely the worst of the worst, Oz will blow with the wind but might be able to partner with Rand on some stuff.
> 
> Bartos and Barnette seem more like typical conservative-ish Republicans which might be most tolerable to RPF members. I've seen Sean Gale mentioned too but I don't think he has a shot at all.


Heard Barnette on the radio the other day. She was on the Andrew Wilkow show, and she seems to be a friend the show. Most of their conversation was trashing McCormick and Oz as carpetbaggers, and she didn't talk much about her positions.

Her website has some information on it, but is missing some key issues, like the 2nd amendment.

https://barnetteforsenate.com/

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Heard Barnette on the radio the other day. She was on the Andrew Wilkow show, and she seems to be a friend the show. Most of their conversation was trashing McCormick and Oz as carpetbaggers, and she didn't talk much about her positions.
> 
> Her website has some information on it, but is missing some key issues, like the 2nd amendment.
> 
> https://barnetteforsenate.com/


Yeah doesn't look very promising...

Then there's Sands, another carpetbagger who doesn't even have an issues section on her website and mostly stresses her loyalty to Trump. She has the endorsement of the Gingriches.

My guess is it's going to be down to Oz or McCormick so come voting time unless something changes, vote for who you think is the lesser evil. Until then Barnette is probably the least bad of candidates who reasonably have a shot.

But I see no strong principles in any of these candidates.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yeah doesn't look very promising...
> 
> Then there's Sands, another carpetbagger who doesn't even have an issues section on her website and mostly stresses her loyalty to Trump. She has the endorsement of the Gingriches.
> 
> My guess is it's going to be down to Oz or McCormick so come voting time unless something changes, vote for who you think is the lesser evil. Until then Barnette is probably the least bad of candidates who reasonably have a shot.
> 
> But I see no strong principles in any of these candidates.


Barnette may be the best option in the primary. And Oz is better than McCormick. It would be a shame if Oz and Barnette split their vote so that the globalist establishment candidate McCormick wins.

----------


## Lindsey

> Did he live somewhere else before running? Who is he running against? Are there better options?


I think he lives in NY/NJ. I would never vote for him.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think he lives in NY/NJ.


Took a quick glance at his website and he seems good. But he is running for Governor, not US Senate.

https://www.doug4gov.com/

----------


## Lindsey

> Took a quick glance at his website and he seems good. But he is running for Governor, not US Senate.
> 
> https://www.doug4gov.com/


Yup. I realized my brain wasn't working right and edited my post, but I was too late.

----------


## Anti-Neocon



----------


## Swordsmyth

Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz says he would forego certain  security clearances provided to all U.S. senators to keep his dual  citizenship with Turkey.
https://gab.com/thebias_news/posts/107963978233529741

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz says he would forego certain  security clearances provided to all U.S. senators to keep his dual  citizenship with Turkey.
> https://gab.com/thebias_news/posts/107963978233529741


I'm not sure why this would be a bad thing. Look at all the congresspeople with dual citizenship to Israel, and the countless others who may as well be dual citizens. The only difference is they don't have to give up anything and gain a lot in return.

----------


## sparebulb

> Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz says he would forego certain  security clearances provided to all U.S. senators to keep his dual  citizenship with Turkey.
> https://gab.com/thebias_news/posts/107963978233529741


Normally, I only wish that my elected creep to be off of certain committees and cut out of security briefings _after_ I know how they roll.

To elect a senator that hobbles himself to remain loyal to a foreign nation/government is nuts.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


The sad fact is that we will probably get another Mitt Romney (McCormick) in the US Senate. Great job Pennsylvania. Another victory for democracy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Normally, I only wish that my elected creep to be off of certain committees and cut out of security briefings _after_ I know how they roll.
> 
> To elect a senator that hobbles himself to remain loyal to a foreign nation/government is nuts.


Exactly.
Those that hold another allegiance in secret are bad enough, those that flaunt it are far worse.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Those that hold another allegiance in secret are bad enough, those that flaunt it are far worse.


Methinks you got that backwards. Secret allegiances are far worse than open disclosure.

That being said, IMHO, dual citizens should not be able to hold elected office in the US.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Methinks you got that backwards. Secret allegiances are far worse than open disclosure.


I do not think so from a practical point of view.
The secretly disloyal are limited by maintaining appearances while the openly disloyal will do as much harm as they like while also moving the overton window towards disloyalty being acceptable.
It's the difference between someone who has to keep up a minimum appearance of minding your interests as a legal guardian and a kidnapper.




> That being said, IMHO, dual citizens should not be able to hold elected office in the US.


On this we agree 100%

----------


## Swordsmyth

Dr. Mehmet Oz, the celebrity doctor running as a  Republican in Pennsylvania’s 2022 U.S. Senate race, is accused of being a  hypocrite after a reportedly lavish “$250,000-a-head fundraiser with  [a] Clinton friend and Epstein associate” when he has attacked his most  prominent opponent David McCormick for “taking money from [Democrats].”
 Dr. Oz in the past has accused McCormick of taking money from  “Clinton-loving Democrats” while trying to appear as a strong  Republican. However, he had a fundraiser costing a quarter of a million  dollars per head with Pepe Fanjul, a friend of Bill Clinton, both of  whom  were in Jeffery Epstein’s black book of contacts, according to the  Daily Mail. The fundraiser was at Fanjul’s farm in Palm Beach.
   Fanjul has been a “prominent Republican donor” but has also been cozy  with the Clinton family for decades. Last year, Bill Clinton was seen  boarding a yacht with the Epstein-connected billionaire sugar baron Pepe  Fanjul and his brother Alfonso. At that time, the Daily Mail reported that Clinton and Pepe appeared in Epstein’s “‘black book’ of celebrity, wealthy and influential contacts.”

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ng-money-dems/

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Barnette just won a recent straw poll. These are the kind of things that Bartos was generally winning, so I wouldn't totally count her out:
https://twitter.com/Kathy4Truth/stat...19269208285190

Oz/McCormick still only have 14% in this poll:


IMO this will mainly come down to who Trump endorses in the race, if he doesn't it'll be a close one. My guess is he'll go with Oz.

But my guess is most people don't want either of these candidates and they just don't know enough about the other options like Barnette who seems to be the best.

----------


## familydog

> IMO this will mainly come down to who Trump endorses in the race, if he doesn't it'll be a close one. *My guess is he'll go with Oz.*


Just announced. Where do we send your prize?

Trump has made several bad endorsements. This continues the tradition. 

I just received a mailer today attacking him for being a carpet bagger. Trump underestimates how important it is for Pennsylvanians to vote for a...Pennsylvanian.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Just announced. Where do we send your prize?
> 
> Trump has made several bad endorsements. This continues the tradition. 
> 
> I just received a mailer today attacking him for being a carpet bagger. Trump underestimates how important it is for Pennsylvanians to vote for a...Pennsylvanian.


Yet the two front runners are both carpet baggers.

----------


## familydog

> Yet the two front runners are both carpet baggers.


I mean, at least McCormick was born and raised in Pennsylvania. 

But come on. Both are some of the worst Senate candidates I have ever seen.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I mean, at least McCormick was born and raised in Pennsylvania. 
> 
> But come on. Both are some of the worst Senate candidates I have ever seen.


Apparently McCormick’s ties to Pennsylvania got him the Public School Employees Retirement System (PSERS) account at Bridgewater. Seems like the funds underperformed, causing an increase in taxes and employee/employer contributions. Was this a scandal in Pennsylvania?

Some info:
https://patreasury.gov/pdf/newsroom/...tter-61021.pdf

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Just announced. Where do we send your prize?
> 
> Trump has made several bad endorsements. This continues the tradition. 
> 
> I just received a mailer today attacking him for being a carpet bagger. Trump underestimates how important it is for Pennsylvanians to vote for a...Pennsylvanian.


I already bet on it and made a little money.

I still think McCormick is worse (look at the swamp behind him) so if Barnette doesn't catch on it makes the most sense to vote for Oz.

I'm also not a fan of gold digger Sands or establishment Rubio supporter Bartos.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

